# What are the dangers of overfilling Tranny fluid on a manual transmission..



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

Just curious.. Like about a quart..... i did not do that. I was just wondering what could happen....


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: What are the dangers of overfilling Tranny fluid on a manual transmission.. (Nick2002GLI)*

You can't even over fill it


----------



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: What are the dangers of overfilling Tranny fluid on a manual transmission.. (rajvosa71000)*

I acTually did on a whole entire quart.... I jacked up the front so high that I put in 3.5 quarts... I then realzed what I did jacked it up, unscrewed the fill cap and let it drain till the fluid was barely coming out except for a thin line of fluid coming then I closed it back up. I then measure how much came out.... An entire quart.... Hence I had 2.5 left in the tranny... MAybe 2.6...


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: What are the dangers of overfilling Tranny fluid on a manual transmission.. (Nick2002GLI)*

if you overfill a manual transmission you can "whip" the fluid while you are driving and get air bubbles in the gear oil. this will help burn out your syncros faster but shouldn't cause any immediate damage.
Drain out that extra oil or burn out ur syncros


----------

